# Dargo vd Thuringer Kronjewelen



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm just curious as to what, if any, experience any on the forum have with his progeny. i happen to have owned a grson, and he was a wonderful dog: good thresholds, willing to try anything as far as environmental challenges, good recovery, great prey drive, a thinking GSD.

any other thoughts on this studdog?

oh--hips on my boy @ 12 months: candidate for replacemnt on both eventually, but who knows if it came fr dam/sire side? i sure don't...


----------

